# Wanted - agatha



## Grandma M (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can purchase this bulbo? I have searched to net and can't find one and I love the color. HELP


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.slogardens.com/bulbophyllum.htm

your welcome

color does vary on these. I have seen golden ones


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Ron

I went to their web site and found it. I left a phone message to ask about the color. They list it as mounted and I'm not sure about that, and I'm not sure about how long it will take to bloom. I'll let you know what happens.

I spent about 2 hours looking for it by name and came up with nothing.Thanks again. I was about ready to think that one was not for me. 

Marilyn


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 29, 2007)

Marilyn, I found it by googling the cross


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thanks Ron*

Ron
Thanks for the info about SLO. They sent me a picture of theirs and it is different than both the others. It's not pink, it's not deep yellow, it is somewhere in between, but it is still pretty. I did order it. 

Have you ever bought from them? Their prices look good, and I hope their plants look good.

I took a big step today. A few days ago, I asked Carolina Orchids for a echinolabium. He said he had all sizes including what he called a MONSTER. I said no way, I want a smaller one, I don't have room for a monster. 

I slept on the idea a couple of nights....today I told him to send it. I may be sorry. He said it blooms almost constantly and that was why it was just too much of a temptation to pass on. I hope it doesn't smell as bad as some say it does. If it is too bad.......SURPRISE, it may sit on your doorstep some day.

Thanks again for your help.

Marilyn


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2007)

Marilyn,

I purchased my echinolabium from Tom a few years ago. It had 3 bulbs when I got it and now it has about 20. It has 6 spikes and has been in continual bloom for over a year. The flowers last only 2 or 3 days, and although they don't smell good, they aren't so bad unless you get real close to them. 

I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## lothianjavert (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, that's a lovely bulbo!!! :clap: :clap: I can see why you would want one! (I must resist, I do not need another bulbo right now... I really don't....)

I have some seedling echinolabiums, not BS yet, but they are growing quickly, so they should be there in a couple years. Awesome species. Hybrids with it are great too. 

I have two Bulb. Wilbur Changs (echinolabium x carunculatum) and they are also amazing flowers. Stinky though!! #1 could clear a room, but had the biggest flower. #2 has the brightest color, somewhat smaller flower (11" long), and only stinky if you are up close and personal.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 2, 2007)

He talked me out of it because of it's growth habit, and his really don't bloom out a clear pink. He suggested lobbii X leysianum instead. Today I found out it is Tsika Taurus and I have that one already. It's been shipped so it is too late to change it. Oh well, I hope I like them when they bloom.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 2, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Ron
> Thanks for the info about SLO. They sent me a picture of theirs and it is different than both the others. It's not pink, it's not deep yellow, it is somewhere in between, but it is still pretty. I did order it.
> 
> Have you ever bought from them? Their prices look good, and I hope their plants look good.
> ...


They do smell bad and even a small one will someday be a monster. Each growth is about 12" tall I limit mine to an 8" pot, when it outgrows it, I divide.

I have only purchased Catts from SLO and have been very pleased.


----------

